# Installing Bamboo flooring in a motorhome



## sanantoneo (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi all-

I've been wanting to put bamboo flooring in my motorhome for a while now and have finally bought the material. I had a contractor come out this week and give me an estimate.

My subfloor is plywood and he wants to glue down the bamboo. Is this normal? I thought he would want to nail it down. He also thought it would be okay to glue down on top of the linoleum in the kitchen area, which kind of makes sense but now I'm not so sure of.

Does anyone have experience with having wood flooring installed in their RV? Is there anything I need to look out for?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Since the RV is not used very much and is closed up, your basically have a greenhouse sitting there, believe it or not. The humidity levels inside the RV will build up, and humidity is moisture. The bamboo is going to absorb the moisture and swell. I suggest a floating installation, with a lot of expansion space allowed!!!!!!!!!!

Gluing it down or nailing it down, expect to have a cupped floor from edge compression, from the swelling of the added moisture this floor is going to be subject to, as the RV is closed up.


----------



## Xpress (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bamboo in motorhome?*

Please don't take this wrong, but why in the world would you want something as expensive as bamboo in a motor home. Floordude is right about floating, expansion joints, and the fact that your motor home is a greenhouse when not in use. I did a laminate install in a customers motor home (at the suggestion of not doing it), but he was determined and so I did it for him (I had to waive the installation warranty). I called him up a few months after the install to check on how it was holding up and he told me that there had not been any buckling, but the noise during travel drove him crazy. The point is motor homes don't do well with wood floors which is probably why they are manufactured with carpet.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Apparently some of us a a bit "Behind the Times". They are not limited to "Winnebago's" any longer.

I realize that Bamboo is a different "Creature" but the Greenhouse Effect will only be a Factor during "Down Time" and this is easily combated by a Conditioned Air Unit that is common in the higher line Motor Coaches of today. These units a specifically for use during these times of disuse.

Still a good idea to leave the expansion room!


AS for wood..........










http://www.swagman.com.au/images/large/interiors_34_wide_b_f.jpg











http://rvtravel.com/blog/chuck/uploaded_images/fancy-749665.jpg


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Malco took the words right outta my mouth!
I have a client that showed me his Motorhome that costs twice as much as my home!
and I have a $300,00 house!

Complete with Washer/Dryer, Granite tops, Full on Bath (large) and a fireplace!


a FIREPLACE!

Never seen that before....

Wicked cool.


----------

